# Speaking of bacon....Pecan praline bacon...mmmmmmm



## fpnmf (Aug 14, 2011)

This stuff is great..I scraped a little dark chocolate on a few of them..

Here's the recipe..  http://www.nolacuisine.com/2010/07/20/praline-bacon-recipe/  








Here's what's left of yesterdays ABTs...  Thanks to Piney Woods for the fresh Jalapenos..very hot!!!







Cold ABTs rock!!

  Have a great day !!!

  Craig


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 1, 2011)

great job on the bacon... now with chocolate, you're talking decadent!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 1, 2011)

Craig, nice job on the bacon.... it's in the SMF book now... Dave


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you think it would be good done with BBB?


----------

